# Freelancing query



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Is it true that it's illegal to do freelance work, when you're under your full-time employer's sponsorship? 

What if the freelance work is based abroad?

Would this extend to royalties earned from book sales?

I've been hearing a lot of mixed information about it and know the folks here will be able to help!


----------



## DubaiLaughing (Oct 19, 2012)

I think a lot of this goes on. Not sure of legalities.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

SilverClover said:


> Is it true that it's illegal to do freelance work, when you're under your full-time employer's sponsorship?
> 
> What if the freelance work is based abroad?
> 
> ...


It would be against regulations to do freelance work for anyone in-case you are already under the full-time work sponsorship of an entity in the U.A.E. Now you can apply for a part-time work permit, with the permission of your current sponsor, and if they do grant permission, you can work part-time for another entity, per the new laws they have enacted. But you do have to make sure that you are working part-time as in the hours you devote to the other job. I know of one individual in our organization who did exactly this and was granted the permission etc and was able to work part-time. In regards to the work being based abroad, the thing you should consider is that the laws here are for any and all business activity conducted/initiated within the U.A.E. Think of it like this, say you have a partnership stake in a business out in your native country, and hence are receiving compensation through their business activities. That compensation would come to you here, with you being based here, and as such it is not illegal, since that business activity was not conducted in the UAE and what you are receiving is akin to getting capital gains/investment income from foreign investments. Hope that helps... 

P.S: This is what I know from my professional experience, seeing as how this is a matter concerning legalities, I would always recommend getting an opinion from a legal representative here.


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Thank you both!


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

i think you can separate freelance work you do here, for entities based in the uae, and freelance work you do for companies based in your country of origin (or anywhere else).

i pay tax on income derived from what is called back home "intellectual property and activities" (books and stuff published), and i don't believe i infringe any of the clauses in my work contract here. as long as you don't have to declare your annual income to the uae employer (thank God ), your employer can only object to freelance work you do/income you earn in the uae, legally speaking.

in addition, my country and the uae have a beautiful double taxation agreement, so if i pay tax there i'm not supposed to declare my income here and the other way round. i'm afraid the smart boys in bruxelles will do something about it soon, but let's keep fingers crossed  

whether you write at work, on the metro train, or on the beach is a little irrelevant and hard to control. however, if freelancing involves physically leaving your office or using the uae employer's location or resources, well, i think some people might start asking questions.

good luck with money


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, cami!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SilverClover said:


> Is it true that it's illegal to do freelance work, when you're under your full-time employer's sponsorship?
> 
> What if the freelance work is based abroad?
> 
> ...



You may do some freelance work if your employer gives you written permission and the other party is also fully aware of your employment status.

Provided the writing of the book takes place outside of work, there should be no issue with that at all.


----------

